# (drift) Breaking News from Honda



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The drift breaker kit ( Honda Part Number 06760-768-000AH ) DOES fit all the new HSS models, contrary to the wording in the printed accessory catalog. :wink:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good news, thanks.


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks Robert. Any idea when the new storage covers will be released?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Advocate said:


> Thanks Robert. Any idea when the new storage covers will be released?


Not yet. When they _are _ready, I will share part numbers, application guide, list prices, etc. with everyone.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

This is great. Hopefully next year, we get enough snow to drift


----------

